# Anyone use Plastic/Rubber Dip ?



## jtice (Jan 9, 2006)

I have been thinking of getting some of this rubbery dip for sealing/protecting the ends of battery packs I make.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Plasti-Dip-JR-B...431003116QQcategoryZ11704QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Anyone have any experience with it?

Thanks
~John


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 9, 2006)

I used some once about 20 years ago that was made for tool handles.... worked fine for that. You could try directly dipping them, finding something slightly smaller in diameter for a mold so you can slip it on/off... or even brushing it on. I used it to insulate a battery cable and it worked fine for that also.


----------



## BIGIRON (Jan 9, 2006)

I use StarBrite "Liquid Tape" a lot. I would guess it's the same as the dip. Comes in a small can with a brush.

Good product. Really helps on boat stuff around salt water.


----------



## CLHC (Jan 9, 2006)

They work great and have used them to make identification marks for my tools. Be sure to use adequate ventilation though. I can cause brain damage during prolonged exposure without ventilation. Does give headaches though.


----------



## Silviron (Jan 9, 2006)

I used it a few years ago...

But now, I buy a quart of BEDLINER stuff from the auto parts place.... Much cheaper, adheres better, more durable and provides some structural rigidity if that is of any value to your application.


----------



## jtice (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks alot for the comments guys !!!!
Sounds like good stuff ! 

Silviron,
I have used alot of spray on undercoat, 
are you talking about a brush on kinda that I can dip things in?

~John


----------



## Silviron (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah, same stuff; even the same brand I think. In fact I first used the spray on stuff, but the spray stuff costs 4X the bulk... 

The bulk stuff can be brushed or dipped and costs _(if I remember correctly)_ about $12.95 a quart and about $45 a gallon at Checker. Sometimes it is a little thick for dipping; Mix in a little xylene / xylol (Goof Off) to thin it if too thick... doesn't take much.


----------



## Sigman (Jan 9, 2006)

Works GREAT on tools, don't know about battery packs though...


----------



## Pellidon (Jan 9, 2006)

I use it to pot a small circuit board about the size of a postage stamp that we put in one of our computer operated machines at work. saves bucks on buying an enclousre.


----------



## DUQ (Jan 9, 2006)

I find that Liquitape dries up too fast. High solvent content I guess. It seems to dry up with infrequent use.


----------



## bfg9000 (Jan 10, 2006)

Plasti-Dip is just vinyl, like the smooth coating on some plier handles. The instructions say to mix in pumice for a better grip, like the rough rubbery coating on some tools.

But if you want something far harder and more durable (Plasti-Dip does NOT adhere well and peels right off metal) try some brush-on truck bedliner material.


----------



## Silviron (Jan 10, 2006)

OH Crud!

That's what I meant... Bedliner, not undercoating


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 10, 2006)

Which ever one you use, make sure that it's not too thick for your project. The last time I used it I dipped multiple times till I had a 1/8 inch layer. I did not measure the thickness at any point.

It does stick pretty well to textured surfaces and reasonably well to smooth tubular surfaces.

Daniel


----------



## chevrofreak (Jan 10, 2006)

Great stuff, but check your local lowes or Home Depot, you might be able to get it cheaper. They even have spray cans.


----------



## tvodrd (Jan 10, 2006)

What bfg9000 said! The adhesion of the vinyl stuff isn't great. There is a product called "liquid electrical tape" that adheres much better. If it's _real_ adhesion you're after, there are 2-part polyurethane adhesives available from McMaster in small premeasured packets that "stick" better than epoxies. 

Larry


----------

